# Coventry & Leicester Show 27/02/2010



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Schedules are now available ,by post (sae) or on-line .
Home)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

entry going in the post tomorrow :wink:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> entry going in the post tomorrow :wink:


Looking forward to seeing you:smile5:

Love to see more of you there, still taking entries


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Mines on the way, Taking my choccy and fingers crossed one of my lilac boys from Lulus litter


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Might be going. Bit expensive so it would be the one cat.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

HI EVERYONE THEY WE ARE STILL TAKING ENTRIES UP TILL THE SHROPSHIRE AND ON THE DAY, SOMEONE ON A TABLE WILL BE HAPPY TO TAKE YOUR ENTRY OFF YOU THANK YOU


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

LAST CALL FOR THE COVENTRY & LEICESTER CAT SHOW 27TH FEB, AT THE SHROPSHIRE,THERE WILL BE A TABLE FOR ANYONE WANTING TO DO A LAST MINUTE ENTRY,COME AND FIND ME


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im going as a visitor as its the week after the norwegia forest cat club show so cant show  but i shall be there....looking at the BSH section as im looking for a new addition after losing my 19 year old BSH


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww i'm sorry about your loss xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Help. My lift has her car off the road so can any kind person give me a lift lol from either manchester area or from stafford train station


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Help. My lift has her car off the road so can any kind person give me a lift lol from either manchester area or from stafford train station


I'll pick u up Alan, going straight past the train station .


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Really looking forward to meeting you again Alan, hope to see you to Jen.


----------

